# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  10 أشياء يتمنى كل طفل مريض بالتوحد أن تعرفها

## Malamh Cute

*
10 أشياء يتمنى كل طفل مريض بالتوحد أن تعرفها :

[1 ] أنا طفل مريض بالتوحد و لست طفل توحدي ... التوحد هو ناحية واحدة من شخصيتي و لا يعرفني كشخص .. هل أنت شخص لك أفكارك و مشاعرك و مواهبك المختلفة أم إنك مجرد شخص بدين نظره ضعيف و لست جيدا في الرياضة 

 
[2 ] أنا حواسي فيها خلل .. فمعنى ذلك أن الأضواء و الأصوات و الروائح و المذاقات و الملمس العادية في الحياة اليومية التي ممكن أن لا تلاحظها تكون مؤلمة جدا لي .. إن البيئة التي أعيش فيها حياتي اليومية من الممكن ان تكون عدائية جدا بالنسبة لي و قد أظهر لك بأني منطوي على نفسي من العالم ولكني في الحقيقة أحاول فقط الدفاع عن نفسي .. رحلة بسيطة إلى محل البقالة قد تكون الجحيم بالنسبة لي 
إن سميعي فائق . عشرات الأصوات من حولي لناس يتحدثون في وقت واحد و نفير السيارات و الموسيقى في المكان و صوت مكينة الكاش و مكينة القهوة و أطفال تبكي و الضوء الفلورسنتي يطن , إن عقلي لا يستطيع تصفية و فهم كل هذه الأصوات مرة و احدة فأشعر بالضغط الشديد على أعصابي وقد تكون حاسة الشم لدي أيضا شديدة الحساسية و تربكني كثرة الروائح المتدائلة أو تصيبني بالغثيان .. كثير من الاشياء تتحرك حولي في نفس اللحظة مراوح السقف و الناس من حولي و الإضاءة مبهرة جدا بالنسبة لي لدرجة إنها قد تحرق عيني .. كلها اشياء عادية بالنسبة لك و لكنها تجهدني و تتعبني لمحاولة التركيز فيها و فهمها 


[3 ] أرجو أن لا تخلط بين إني أختار ألا أفعل شئ و إني لا أستطيع أن أفعل شئ .. إستقبال و فهم اللغة صعب بالنسبة لي
أنت تظن إني لا اسمع التعليمات و لكني أسمعها و لا أفهمك عندما تناديني و تعطيني التعليمات و أنت تقف في نهاية الغرفة عندها هذا ما أسمعه منك "*&^%$# أحمدt -]. #$%^*&^%$&*/]"
بدلا من ذلك تعال و إقترب مني و كلمني وجه لوجه بكلمات بسيطة وواضحة " ضع ألعابك في الصندوق يا أحمد " الأن سهل علي ان أنفذ المطلوب
[4 ] أن أترجم اللغة حرفيا فهو محير جدا لي أن تقول " إنه موعد إطعام الأسد " بدلا من أن تقول " هيا لتأكل " فأين هذا الاسد الذي تتحدث عنه .. لا تقول لي " إنه سهل كالماء " و لا يوجد ماء أمامي فقط قل "إنه سهل "
[5 ] كن صبورا مع مفرداتي القليلة .. صعب عليا أن أقول لك ماذا أريد و أنا لا أعرف الكلمات لوصف شعوري .. قد أكون جائع أو خائف أو محبط ولكني لا أعرف الكلمات .. حاول أن تنتبه للغة جسدي و إشاراتي التي أخبرك بها إنه يوجد شيئ غير صحيح و إني أحتاج للمساعدة و ربما أكون أكرر كلمات سمعتها بدون أن افهما لمجرد إني اعرف إت أحدا يخاطبني و لا بد أن أرد عليه فأستخدم ما حفظت من كلمات من التلفزيون مثلا بدون أن أفهمها إنه مجرد رد يخرجني من هذا المأزق لإيجاد رد للمتحدث. 
[6 ] لان اللغة صعبة علي فانا أعتمد على الإدراك البصري . أريني كيف تفعل أي شئ ولا تقل لي كيف تفعله و أرجوك أن تكون على استعداد أن تريني مرات أخرى كيف أقوم بهذا الشئ .. التكرار بصبر يساعدني على التعلم
جدول مرئي و بالصور للأعمال اليومية يريحني .. فيسهل علي مرور اليوم بأن أععرف ما علي أن أفعل الان وماذا يحدث بعد ذلك
[7] ركز و ابني فوق ما أعرف و ما أستطيع القيام به بدلا من التركيز على ما لا أستطيع عمله و كأي إنسان أنا لا أستطيع التعلم عندما أكون دائما أشعر إني لست جيد كفاية أو إني أحتاج دوما إلى من يصوب أخطائي و لن أجرب شئ جديد و انا أعلم إن فشلي دائما يقابل بالسخرية .. إبحث عن نقاط قوتي و ستجدها و استخدمها لتعليمي و إعلم إن هناك أكثر من طريقة للقيام بأي أمر 


[8 ] ساعدني في التفاعل الإجتماعي .. قد يبدوا لك إني لا اريد اللعب مع الأولاد الأخرين ولكن في معظم الأحيان أنا لا أعرف كيف أبدأ معهم الحوار أو كيف أنخرط في الموقف أو كيف ألعب اللعبة التي يلعبونها .. إذا استطعت أن تشجع الأولا الأخرين بأن يطلبوا مني اللعب أو أن يرموا لي الكرة سأكون في غاية السعادة باللعب معهم و الإنضمام إليهم
[9 ] حاول أن تعرف ما هي الأشياء التي تثير نوبات الغضب لدي فإن نوبات غضبي تزعجني أكثر مما تزعجك .. فإذا عرفت الأشياء التي تربكني و تزعجني قد تستطيع منع نوبات غضبي من الحدوث 


[10 ] إذا كنت أحد أعضاء أسرتي .. أرجوك أحبني بدون شروط ز امسح أفكار مثل " لو كنت فقط تستطبع ... " أو " لماذا لا يفعل .. " فأنت كذلك لم تحقق كل توقعات وأمنيات والديك ولكنهم لم يظلوا طوال الوقت يذكرونك بذلك .. أنا لم أختار أن يكون لدي توحد .. و تذكر غنه شئ يحدث لي أنا ليس لك أنت .. بدون دعمك و مساعدتك فرصتي أن أحيا حياة طبيعية عندما أكبر تكون ضئيلة جدا .. أعدك أني أستحق مجهودك إنظر للتوحد على إنه قدرات مختلفة بدلا من النظر له إنه إعاقة .. تخطى و تجاهل قدراتي المحدودة و أنظر للمميزات التي أعطاني إياها التوحد : أنا لست جيد في التواصل بالعيون و لا الكلمات و لكني لا أكذب أبدا و لا أغش في اللعب ولا أصدر أحكام مسبقة على الناس


في النهاية لي لك 3 كلمات : الصبر , الصبر , الصبر


أنت الأساس الذي أقف عليه .. كن مرشدي .. كن معلمي .. كن صديقي و سترى كيف سأكون غدا .. ربما لن أكون حسام حسن القادم ولكني ممكن أن أكون أينشتين أو موزارت أو بيهوفن أو فان جوخ أو حتى بيل جايتس القادم .. لقد كان لديهم جميعا توحد 

وشكراً ,,

تحيآتي*

----------


## فرح

تسلمي حبيبتي كروووزتنا الحلوووه
طرح جدا راااائع
تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه
ولاحرمنا جديدك الرااائع دوووم ياااقلبي 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## ارسم العشق

يسلمووووو على الطرح الحلو

----------


## Sweet Magic

كروزهــ

يعطيك العافية 

على الطرح  

ما ننحرم جديدك  يا الغلا 

دمتي بخير

----------

